
Net Neutrality: Verizon Denies Intentional Netflix Slowdown - apress
http://fortune.com/2017/07/21/verizon-netflix-youtube/?utm_campaign=fortunetech&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&xid=+soc_socialflow_twitter_FORTUNE-TECH
======
malchow
If it were done, then when 'tis done, 'twere well that it were not done during
net neutrality week.

